

The Lesson V8 Can Teach Python and Other Dynamic Languages - tbassetto
http://blog.bossylobster.com/2011/08/lesson-v8-can-teach-python-and-other.html

======
MostAwesomeDude
The author doesn't understand PyPy, which is kinda disappointing because it
gives him the impression that Python doesn't have any strong JIT
implementations available. (Or perhaps he doesn't like admitting that PyPy
does really well on his benchmarks!)

